# Midway new customer discount codes, good until 12/16



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

*Midway new customer discount codes, updated 12-19*

That discount basically pays for the shipping.

Ordered some dies , should be here by the 24 via UPS

Shop Shooting Supplies | Reloading | Gunsmithing | Hunting gear - MidwayUSA

10101212 for $10 off current customers


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Damn, I wished I had stopped by here first. Just ordered a TRL-1 for my Dad's Christmas, and this discount would have been nice. Oh, well.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the hot tip! I need to order a few things myself and they are about the best deal going compared to other places I have been.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Midway will send your emails with future discount codes. I have a different address, email and Credit Card since last time I ordered many moons ago


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

New codes are out on the site. There is a $10 off for regular customers also. 10101212 for $10 off $100, some say it's off $150, good luck

retailmenot has a bunch of them


----------

